# ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 Patch 1 released



## Till (25. Apr. 2014)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 Patch 1 is available for download. This is a patch release for ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 that fixes some issues that were found in the last version. See changelog below for details.


-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.4p1.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Wheezy (7.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 14.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 13.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.5
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

A "reconfigure services" is not required for this patch update.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## Mangolino (26. Apr. 2014)

*Jobwarteschlange*

Hallo nach den update arbeitet ISPConfig die Jobwarteschlange nicht mehr ab außerdem zeigt er keine Logs mehr an


----------



## darkness_08 (27. Apr. 2014)

stimmt denn dein Eintrag in der Crontab noch?


> * * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done


Welche Logs meinst du?


----------



## Mangolino (27. Apr. 2014)

E-Mail Warnung Protokoll
Unable to read /var/log/mail.warn 

E-Mail Fehler Protokoll
kein inhalt gelb unterlegt

Cron Protokoll 
kein inhalt gelb unterlegt



> * * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done


 dies ist vorhanden 

die protokolle waren vor den update vorhanden und wurden auch beschrieben / inhalt war drin


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2014)

Starte mal Deine cron daemon neu.


----------



## Mangolino (28. Apr. 2014)

ich habe einige sachen nun selber gelöst cron war auf 5 min eingestellt dies habe ich von 


> */5 * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done


auf 


> * * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$line" >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log; done


die Protokolle habe ich nun von Hand angelegt und sie werden nun im controlpanel so angezeigt als wenn nix drin währe 

so sieht es bei 
E-Mail Warn Protokoll anzeigen
E-Mail Fehler Protokoll anzeigen
Cron Protokoll anzeigen
aus


----------



## neurex (28. Apr. 2014)

Schön das ISPConfig 3 nun auch den Apache 2.4 unterstützt. Aber nun die große Frage... wird es ein Perfect Server Howto für openSUSE 13.1 x86_64 geben?


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2014)

Ja, wird in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlicht.


----------

